# Song of The Morning at it again



## P.R.S.F.

Linda G. said:


> Even "trained" personnel have problems working with dams. It happens all the time, we just don't hear about it.
> 
> I think the only way to make SOTMR pay for this mess is to take them to court...and you don't sue religious organizations, or churches. So....same as in 84 and before.
> 
> They need to figure out a way to take the dam out by themselves, but I think they use it for power...


 
It is used to generate power


----------



## Firefishe

PhishingMan said:


> I don't see how the religious practices of the Song of The Morning Ranch play a part in the tragic release of sediments into the Sturgeon River. I have met many of the people associated with Song of the Morning and never have I gotten the feeling they were up to anything nefarious. An error was made. It is now up to the correct authorities to make sure this never happens again.


Pigeon River, not Sturgeon River.


----------



## Firefishe

Yes, it *did* happen before. I remember it happening before. I used to live in Gaylord, going to high school at Gaylord High Public from 1980 to 1984. I graduated in June of '84.

I recall well the furor over the fish kill that happened back then and lament that it happened a second time. A second time in *FOURTEEN YEARS!*

Folks, fourteen years is a good stretch of time for a dam to function properly and not do anything wrong. Chalk it up to bad machinery, a bad electronic device, a bad sensor (I would guess the most likely culprit), and anything can happen to mechanical devices. It happens.

However, it doesn't have to happen at all. Proper inspections, replacement of worn parts, checking of electronics and electrical equipment all play a part in keeping something like a hydroelectric dam running. What is a problem is when laziness or apathy sets in within the minds and hearts of everyone accountable to a situation like this one.

Back in 1984, there were a lot of problems with just who was to be considered responsible and accountable for the drawing down of the water when that dam needed maintenance on its spillway gates. I recall many stories abounding about mismanagement on the part of DNR, Fisheries, Waterways, etc. No one seemed to want to take responsibility or accountability and each agency and individual had their own reason for 'blaming the other guy' or giving responsibility to another agency, yet without desiring to take up the call and monitor it themselves.

Song of the Morning Ranch is a *YOGA RETREAT*! It's a religious enclave. The dam has been there for years, is grandfathered, is probably eligible for it being on the list of National Historic Buildings (or whatever a dam would fall under), so it's probably not going to get removed any time soon.

What should be done is to have its systems and equipment upgraded to current, 2009 standards! Lots has changed and it could probably use an overhaul of the gates, gate control systems, turbine and generator assemblies, etc.

Since the damage is done, why not help Golden Lotus and Song of the Morning Ranch by *DONATING TO HELP THEM KEEP THEIR DAM?!* Don't conservation-minded folks get together to support a species that's on the endangered list? Don't we band together to help keep things like bovine tuberculosis down by not over feeding the deer on privately owned and state land? Don't we help each other by spreading the word about the great and unusual things about our wild world?

Gads! The enmity that I am reading on this subject is so one-sided! It's blatantly obvious to me that the people who go out to Song of the Morning Ranch are looked upon by the--shall we call them members of the 'Conservationist Egalitarian Zeitgeist?'--as new age loonies, running around meditating in the woods, that just happen to have the benefit of a hydroelectric dam nearby? Sheesh! Nothing could be further from the truth.

Yoga practitioners are usually very conscious about the natural world around them, are in touch with their own body rhythms, care about their appearance, health, watch what they eat, and suggest ways to others by their actions, most of which are quite positive. A little push in the right direction could provide funding to train a person residing at the Song of the Morning Ranch as a full-time resident staff member responsible for the upkeep of the hydroelectric dam; in short, GET A GRANT and TRAIN 'EM UP! Duh!

That dam has been there for nearly three quarters of a century and 1984 and 2008 are the only reported incidents of any exceedingly negative occurrence that I could find. I was present in 1984 as a Gaylord local, so, of course, I read it in the local papers. I was eighteen at the time. I am now, 43.

Lack of communication and complacency were the culprits last time. What were the problems this time? Sounds like mechanical failure, to me. As a technically-minded individual, I think this will probably end up being the answer to the problem, if it has not already been addressed. If so, don't blame Song of the Morning, blame the equipment.

Upgrade the dam's equipment and it'll probably be good for a century!

People-wise, Golden Lotus should hire someone to watch over the dam directly and report directly to the proper 'local' authorities, people who are willing to take responsibility for their actions and accept accountability. Is anyone able to do this? I should hope so. I know I could.

I'm thinking of moving back to Gaylord in a few years, so maybe I'll volunteer for the position. No pay necessary!

Warm Regards,
Firefishe, outta Missouri


----------



## MUCCRep

As a previous employee of Michigan United Conservation Clubs, it amazes me to see so-called sportsmen coming out of the woodwork to attack a "non-profit yoga retreat with a dam that had a minor mechanical failure". Where were you when Mead Paper Company or Dow Chemical ruined many rivers and streams? The chemical industry is responsible for 62% of the polluted lakes and streams. Other industries that have contributed to ruining the lakes and streams of Michigan include the failing auto industry (but we can't place anymore restrictions on them -let them pollute or we will have no jobs at all), the mining companies, factory farming, the logging industry, pharmaceuticals and the oil industry. It seems so easy to excuse these major polluters of Michigan's streams because they provide us jobs, but when a small non-profit retreat center has a minor mechanical dam failure, lets jump all over them. Have any of the fishing or sportsmen's clubs even offered to work with Song of the Morning Ranch to help the river? I suspect not. Its so much easier to point fingers and throw blame then it is to actually help out.


----------



## Linda G.

I think the question for you, Mr. MUCC rep, is where were you...and if you knew anything about Song of the Morning Ranch, you'd know that they strongly resist ANY inside "intervention" as they called it, even if it was an offer of help...money never has been their issue, I've always heard they had plenty. And the damage from the two mega corporations that you mention happened many years ago on rivers already in trouble from a myriad of other things as well as Mead and Dow. 

We're talking about the Pigeon River here, a river there is still hope for.


----------



## MUCCRep

astockyj said:


> The SOMR is a bunch of idiots, we shouldn't let them have control over the dam at all, obviously it wasn't learned from the last time this happened. I've been fishing the river almost all my life, my father and grandfather have fished the river years before I was born. Several other family members have fished it too for several years. This breaks are hearts to see this happen again. The river has been doing so much better in recent years too that this will put a huge damper on things for many years to come. Very disappointing and disheartening. I hope there are severe consequences for those responsible for causing this to happen. Pretty sad too when the DNR has been petitioning for years to get something done about this and another gov't agency won't do anything about it. What a crock, wonder whose lining their pockets (maybe the oil company)? I am sure there are some political blunders and BS going on as well that ties the hands of those that are trying to conserve this wonderful river and surrounding area.


Before you call people you do not know, a bunch of idiots, you may want to have someone that knows how to spell and knows correct grammar proof read your article before you submit it next time. It doesn't matter how many generations of your family and family friends have fished the river, it is owned by everyone in the State of Michigan, including those at the SOTMR. I am not condoning the mechanical failure of the dam, but you make it sound like the people there did it on purpose. You would be much more helpful if you were to go to the SOTMR and ask them what you can do to help the situation. Your anger will only cause you problems.


----------



## MUCCRep

Linda G. said:


> I think the question for you, Mr. MUCC rep, is where were you...and if you knew anything about Song of the Morning Ranch, you'd know that they strongly resist ANY inside "intervention" as they called it, even if it was an offer of help...money never has been their issue, I've always heard they had plenty. And the damage from the two mega corporations that you mention happened many years ago on rivers already in trouble from a myriad of other things as well as Mead and Dow.
> 
> We're talking about the Pigeon River here, a river there is still hope for.


Actually Ms. Gallagher, I know quite a bit about SOTMR and know that money IS an issue. You heard wrong. I can't speak for the Ranch in the past but have found the people there open to accepting help, suggestions and intervention. If a large beaver dam breaks sending sediment down the river causing a fish kill, should we crucify the beavers?


----------



## puttputt

Many beavers have been crucified for less.

And many humans have been strung up in court for lesser failures of responsibility.

Something needs to be done so that this NEVER happens again at sotmr on the Pigeon River. They were trusted with a tremendous responsibility and FAILED. Three times.

Here's a _suggestion_ to _help_ them: donate the land to the State and provide funding for proper removal of the dam. Why don't you go ahead and _intervene_ and run it by the nice yoga people?


----------



## PhishingMan

> I recall well the furor over the fish kill that happened back then and lament that it happened a second time. A second time in *FOURTEEN YEARS!*


Twenty four years would be more accurate. And before that twent seven years. If you're going to be the fact correcter, you better get your facts straight.


----------

